# I can't get Megasquirt to work...



## TurboNOSGTi (Jul 19, 2003)

So, I have a 88 5ktq and I can't et MS to connect and I really don't know what I am doing... I spent so much time building everything I left myself no time to get it up and going. I work at timberline on Saturday and this is my only car to get there... Can anybody help me??? I live in Troutdale and I am willing to help you out with gas and a few bucks I don't have much but maybe we can come to some agreement and i have a lot of VR parts.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: I can't get Megasquirt to work... (TurboNOSGTi)*

what version of ms? whats the setup on your audi?
have you tested the board off of the car?


----------



## MEISTER (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: I can't get Megasquirt to work... (TurboNOSGTi)*

Did you talk to -RalleyTuned- ?


----------



## DemonRally (Dec 8, 2003)

*Re: I can't get Megasquirt to work... (MEISTER)*

^^^^^Ralley Tuned


----------



## TurboNOSGTi (Jul 19, 2003)

*Re: I can't get Megasquirt to work... (DemonRally)*

I have a B&G green board MS1 and I haven't contacted anybody is that a shop? I really want to learn how it is all done so I can do it again. If I pay a shop to do it I have to rely on them.


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: I can't get Megasquirt to work... (TurboNOSGTi)*

-RalleyTuned- is the screen name on here for Brendon, great guy, MS expert. contact him, he can help you out.


----------



## TurboNOSGTi (Jul 19, 2003)

*Re: I can't get Megasquirt to work... (TurboNOSGTi)*

I have not tested the MS off of the car I didn't buy a stim and wish I did... I have a 10vt, bosch 33lb injectors from a Saab 2.3t, adjustable wastegate, S6 headgasket with copper spray, Stock K26 turbo, LC-1 wideband, Homemade fuel rail from ross racing, all summit fuel lines, aeromotive boost ref FPR, Rebuilt head stock bottom end, ARP head studs, Stock IC strapped with a bypass valve, phenolic intake spacer from 034, 304 SS exhaust spacer from 034.
I am also running the relay board.


----------



## TurboNOSGTi (Jul 19, 2003)

*Re: I can't get Megasquirt to work... (TurboNOSGTi)*

Thanks guys!


----------



## TurboNOSGTi (Jul 19, 2003)

*Re: I can't get Megasquirt to work... (TurboNOSGTi)*

I contacted him but he's very far from me. About 2 hours... My problem is not being familiar with setting up the MS to start I can figure out the rest. I know this is easy but I am being a chicken because of my time frame with work starting in 3 days... I really don't want to screw something up and kill it.


----------



## 91whitewolfsburg (Nov 10, 2005)

*Re: I can't get Megasquirt to work... (TurboNOSGTi)*

that's where your wrong haha its not easy, I thought I could do it on my own and really unless you have a very good understanding of all the stuff on it you really cant tune it yourself.


----------



## RoadRunner219 (Mar 1, 2006)

*Re: I can't get Megasquirt to work... (91whitewolfsburg)*

http://www.ralleytuned.com


----------



## TurboNOSGTi (Jul 19, 2003)

*Re: I can't get Megasquirt to work... (RoadRunner219)*

Building it and wiring it was cake. I made the mistake of not buying a stim to learn as I go which was dumb on my part. It really doesn't seem that hard to tune I am just having problems even getting started and connecting. I know nothing about putting code in the chip and communication with the MS to get it started. If I can just get it started I can do the rest. I also have LC1 wideband so that will really help. I posted on Motorgeek and they have been real helpful but nobody lives near me and I just need to watch somebody put in the code, make it communicate, and get it to idle.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: I can't get Megasquirt to work... (TurboNOSGTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TurboNOSGTi* »_ I know nothing about putting code in the chip and communication with the MS to get it started. 

that might be your problem, if theres no code flashed into the chip, then youre stuck








get onto spitfireefi.com and download the 029y4 code pack in the downloads section. flash that onto the chip using the download code app in there, and then you might get it going


----------



## TurboNOSGTi (Jul 19, 2003)

*Re: I can't get Megasquirt to work... (ValveCoverGasket)*

I was told glen puts code into every chip but it might be old becuase I bought a year ago. So, after I get the code in I set up the constants correct? I am having problems with code first. MS is at 2.89 but in stup it only goes to 2.6.ini I need 2.8.ini


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: I can't get Megasquirt to work... (TurboNOSGTi)*

just put the 029y4 MSnS-e code into it. forget the regular MS code, theres no reason not to be running MSnS-e


----------



## -RalleyTuned- (Nov 17, 2008)

*Re: I can't get Megasquirt to work... (ValveCoverGasket)*

thanks for all the references guys but ved has this one under control http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif appreciate all the kind words though fo sho!
I will be down in oregon working on another MS car in the next couple weeks, so if you are still stuck or need some hands on assistance maybe we can work something out


----------



## TurboNOSGTi (Jul 19, 2003)

*Re: I can't get Megasquirt to work... (-RalleyTuned-)*

Do I have to do extra stuff to my board to run MSextra?


----------



## TurboNOSGTi (Jul 19, 2003)

*Re: I can't get Megasquirt to work... (TurboNOSGTi)*

Ok, I am DL the code so i use the MSdownloader to load the code into the MS? do I jump the boot pins it's telling me to jump to force the code? Or should I use easytherm to force code through and still jump the pins?


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: I can't get Megasquirt to work... (-RalleyTuned-)*

no hardware changes needed, just load it on and enjoy the extra features









but its good to hear brendon will be in your area, its always easier to work this stuff out in person. i may have some answers, but i rarely travel around








only use easytherm if youre using stock sensors, otherwise just load the code in using the standard code downloader, with the boot pins jumpered, and youre set










_Modified by ValveCoverGasket at 1:09 PM 11-11-2009_


----------



## TurboNOSGTi (Jul 19, 2003)

*Re: I can't get Megasquirt to work... (TurboNOSGTi)*

I saved the zip file in megasquirt/car1/mtCfg


----------



## TurboNOSGTi (Jul 19, 2003)

*Re: I can't get Megasquirt to work... (TurboNOSGTi)*

Yeah, I'm glad he will be in my area. I'd really like to learn some tips. Cramming weeks of learning MS into a few days for me is frustrating but I'm confident I can do it. With your help.


----------



## TurboNOSGTi (Jul 19, 2003)

*Re: I can't get Megasquirt to work... (TurboNOSGTi)*

I noticed the site has Mazda 1.8 fuel and spark maps. I am building a 91 escort that use to have a 2.0 turbo with DSM parts but I just blew it up. Now I want to go BP and MS but I guess I gotta get this running first. HA!


----------



## RoadRunner219 (Mar 1, 2006)

*Re: I can't get Megasquirt to work... (TurboNOSGTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TurboNOSGTi* »_Yeah, I'm glad he will be in my area. I'd really like to learn some tips. Cramming *years* of learning MS into a few days for me is frustrating but I'm confident I can do it. With your help.









Fixed it.


----------



## TurboNOSGTi (Jul 19, 2003)

*Re: I can't get Megasquirt to work... (RoadRunner219)*

well weeks to just get it started.... HAHA! Years to actaully get it to run like a normal car.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: I can't get Megasquirt to work... (TurboNOSGTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TurboNOSGTi* »_well weeks to just get it started.... HAHA! Years to actaully get it to run like a normal car.

nonsense, it shouldnt take more than a weekend!


----------



## TurboNOSGTi (Jul 19, 2003)

*Re: I can't get Megasquirt to work... (ValveCoverGasket)*

will the Dl'er extract the zipped file or do I unzip it first?
A lot of people say it's very easy after you get past the initial jitters of ruining something.


----------



## piratesayargg2 (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: I can't get Megasquirt to work... (TurboNOSGTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TurboNOSGTi* »_will the Dl'er extract the zipped file or do I unzip it first?
A lot of people say it's very easy after you get past the initial jitters of ruining something. 


Should be less worried about ruining something with MS, stock ECUs cost alot more


----------



## TurboNOSGTi (Jul 19, 2003)

*Re: I can't get Megasquirt to work... (piratesayargg2)*

yeah, well my dumbass missed the socked for the MS chip and I soldered the chip directly to the board at like 3am so I don't really wanna cut the chip out if I fry it.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: I can't get Megasquirt to work... (TurboNOSGTi)*









that was kind of a bad move...
but luckily you can take your time and put a socket in there later should you need to replace the chip


----------



## TurboNOSGTi (Jul 19, 2003)

*Re: I can't get Megasquirt to work... (ValveCoverGasket)*

yeah, I have quite a pit of experience soldering sockets and chips I was just being a moron and I realized it with like 3 legs to go so I just did it. 
Can MSDL get the code from the zipped file I DL'ed?


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: I can't get Megasquirt to work... (TurboNOSGTi)*

in the interest of not typing out the directions all over again...







.... theres a walkthrough on how to set up the downloaded files, its also posted on the spitfire site. youll want to follow that, then run the codedownloader program


----------



## TurboNOSGTi (Jul 19, 2003)

*Re: I can't get Megasquirt to work... (ValveCoverGasket)*

cool thanks for your patience I feel like a moron...,


----------



## BlkMk3 (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: I can't get Megasquirt to work... (TurboNOSGTi)*

does it start?


----------



## TurboNOSGTi (Jul 19, 2003)

*Re: I can't get Megasquirt to work... (BlkMk3)*

No, I am on trying to amke sure I have the right COM port and my cable adapter works. My laptop has the 25 pin DB port so i got a 9-25 pin connector. Now I am testing it in hyperterm for the "echo."


----------



## TurboNOSGTi (Jul 19, 2003)

*Re: I can't get Megasquirt to work... (TurboNOSGTi)*

So, when I test my connection in hyperterm.exe I get nothing and I only have COM 1 and 3 to choose from


----------



## TurboNOSGTi (Jul 19, 2003)

*Re: I can't get Megasquirt to work... (TurboNOSGTi)*

I followed the tutorial and it was so easy that was the easiest it has been explained so far. How do you get hyperterm to see more than 2 COM's I only have 1 and 3 displayed. I tired to change it in device manager but couldn't find anything there.


_Modified by TurboNOSGTi at 6:52 PM 11-11-2009_


----------



## TurboNOSGTi (Jul 19, 2003)

*Re: I can't get Megasquirt to work... (TurboNOSGTi)*

Also my 25 pin DB on my laptop seems to be for a printer can I change it to be a COM port?


----------



## TurboNOSGTi (Jul 19, 2003)

*Re: I can't get Megasquirt to work... (TurboNOSGTi)*

NO you can't LPT isn't a serial port... I love google. so it turns out I have no COM ports just USB... I heard USB to DB9 serial adapters were garbage and cause connection problems. Anybody using them?


----------



## Sticky Tape (Mar 29, 2009)

*Re: I can't get Megasquirt to work... (TurboNOSGTi)*

I think you need to stop right now. Take the car to Brendan or Vedran. The know every angle of this, have files to load, have the proper equipment. Plus, I hear if you pay them extra, you get a fancy Capital Hill show


----------



## girth brooks (Mar 2, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sticky Tape* »_ you get a fancy Capital Hill show


----------



## Sticky Tape (Mar 29, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (girth brooks)*

I think that pic you posted might be free of charge for the OP.







Gotta pay to play?


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *TurboNOSGTi* »_NO you can't LPT isn't a serial port... I love google. so it turns out I have no COM ports just USB... I heard USB to DB9 serial adapters were garbage and cause connection problems. Anybody using them?


I'm using a USB to serial adapter with no problems. The one that DIY sells is the best, but I did have success with the 'dynex' brand one the Best Buy sells, only worked with Windows tho, no luck with that one on OS X.


_Modified by twardnw at 8:43 PM 11-11-2009_


----------



## trip permit (Mar 19, 2008)

*FV-QR*

dynex is the best buy brand


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

ah, yeah, that sounds more correct. Couldn't exactly remember, it went to the trash a while ago.


----------



## trip permit (Mar 19, 2008)

*FV-QR*

as most dynex products and insignia, the other best buy product...


----------



## TurboNOSGTi (Jul 19, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (trip permit)*

I was going to go to frys and get one they have like 10 different kinds since the last time I was there. I'd get one from DIY but I don't wanna wait for it. Does anybody know what mfg the DIY adapter is? I couldn't find it on Google. I was going to call Frys tomorrow and if they don't have it I'll buy from DIY.
That pic is about as gay and the shaker weight commercials...


_Modified by TurboNOSGTi at 9:11 PM 11-11-2009_


----------



## Sticky Tape (Mar 29, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (TurboNOSGTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TurboNOSGTi* »_
That pic is about as gay and the shaker weight commercials...


----------



## TurboNOSGTi (Jul 19, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Sticky Tape)*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O7xrr8XQ_-Y
The closest thing to a circle jerk on tv. enjoy







watch the whole thing and the 3 guys stand around a shake togehter. The funniest part is when the british guy says he hasn't had a pump like this in a long time.


_Modified by TurboNOSGTi at 9:48 PM 11-11-2009_


----------



## -RalleyTuned- (Nov 17, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (TurboNOSGTi)*

fry's will have one that will work fo sho http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

try and find an adapter that uses the PL2303 chipset, they seem to have the best results


----------



## TurboNOSGTi (Jul 19, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

will the adapter say it uses the PL2303 chipset? Does fry's carry the DIY adapter?


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: I can't get Megasquirt to work... (Sticky Tape)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sticky Tape* »_I think you need to stop right now. Take the car to Brendan or Vedran. The know every angle of this, have files to load, have the proper equipment. Plus, I hear if you pay them extra, you get a fancy Capital Hill show
















capital hill shows...









heres the adapter thats real popular, ive helped set this guy up a few times on a few folks laptops...
http://www.diyautotune.com/cat....html
but with the price of laptops these days, you can get a used d610 with a serial port for a hundred bucks, and know that itll work without setting up the usb adapter.


----------



## TurboNOSGTi (Jul 19, 2003)

*Re: I can't get Megasquirt to work... (ValveCoverGasket)*

I'd rather have a serial port alredy on my laptop but both my laptops don't have one. I have an IBM think pad that is old school and a HP piece of junk. I decided I don't really wanna drive to willsonville I'll just wait for DIY to send it to me.


----------



## TurboNOSGTi (Jul 19, 2003)

*Re: I can't get Megasquirt to work... (TurboNOSGTi)*

I found a d610 on CL but it's 225 more than I wanna spend considering I already have 2 laptops.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: I can't get Megasquirt to work... (TurboNOSGTi)*

fair enough, yeah if you ordered the DIY one, it should get you on the right track.
i guess not having a serial connection to the board would explain your communication issues


----------



## TurboNOSGTi (Jul 19, 2003)

*Re: I can't get Megasquirt to work... (ValveCoverGasket)*

Actually i had 2 problem i couldn't communicate and the instructions on megamanual were hard for me to understand. The instructions on your site were clear, and easy. The steps were clear and i didn't have to guess if i was doing it right.


----------



## TurboNOSGTi (Jul 19, 2003)

*Re: I can't get Megasquirt to work... (TurboNOSGTi)*

So, now that I have MT set up do I connect to MS, open MSDL, jumper the bootloader, hit file open 029y4 and the code is loaded into MS? Then after than choose the folder I named earlier and change constants or is your code just good enough to get me idling and I tune after that?


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

jump the boot loader, connect your serial cable, power it up, then load the firmware, power the MS down, remove boot jumper, power back up, start MT, adjust constants, then go.


----------



## -RalleyTuned- (Nov 17, 2008)

*Re: I can't get Megasquirt to work... (TurboNOSGTi)*

after you have the code down loaded you go to File, open, and upload one of the files off the spitfire efi site. once that is in, that should be enough to get you up and running. ill see about getting you a semi-tuned map for that engine setup too


----------



## TurboNOSGTi (Jul 19, 2003)

*Re: I can't get Megasquirt to work... (-RalleyTuned-)*

So the 029y4 isn't the actual code or am I getting map and code mixed up? I already followed the tutorial on spitfire is that just setting up MT and giving MT the right code? Now I just need to insert the same code into the MS that I did with MT so they match?


----------



## -RalleyTuned- (Nov 17, 2008)

*Re: I can't get Megasquirt to work... (TurboNOSGTi)*

there are 2 steps with the code, one is to get the MT setup with the code you are going to run on the MS so that it can see it. the 2nd is to get the code flashed onto the MS chip.
And then you want to load up a base MAP, which will contain all the proper engine constants etc to get you running. that make a little more sense? haha it gets confusing after a while trust me


----------



## TurboNOSGTi (Jul 19, 2003)

*Re: I can't get Megasquirt to work... (-RalleyTuned-)*

Yeah, I am kind of confused and I don't get confused easily. OK so I have done th first step which is set up MT now the next step is to get 029y4 into the MS by boot jumping so the code is the same. Then I will either get a preloaded map from you or set the constants myself. Correct? Thank you for your patience I know helping people over the net is frustrating.


----------



## -RalleyTuned- (Nov 17, 2008)

*Re: I can't get Megasquirt to work... (TurboNOSGTi)*

yup follow the instructions for doing the code on the MS ecu and then you can either go through and change the settings by hand or load up a map that will have it all setup for you http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i will usually then test for spark from the coil by placing it near a ground, once that happens 99% of the time it will fire up


----------



## TurboNOSGTi (Jul 19, 2003)

*Re: I can't get Megasquirt to work... (-RalleyTuned-)*

I didn't see a instructions page for setting up th MS on your site


----------



## -RalleyTuned- (Nov 17, 2008)

*Re: I can't get Megasquirt to work... (TurboNOSGTi)*

this seemed pretty easy to follow 
http://www.msextra.com/manuals...sfirm


----------



## TurboNOSGTi (Jul 19, 2003)

*Re: I can't get Megasquirt to work... (-RalleyTuned-)*

I am only running fuel no spark.


----------



## -RalleyTuned- (Nov 17, 2008)

*Re: I can't get Megasquirt to work... (TurboNOSGTi)*

the process for updating the firmware code is still the same...


----------



## TurboNOSGTi (Jul 19, 2003)

*Re: I can't get Megasquirt to work... (TurboNOSGTi)*

How did they get to the system32 screen to DL the firmware? Or is that just you showing me an alternative to your site? i don't have my cable yet so I can't do anything but I wanna know what to do when I get it.


_Modified by TurboNOSGTi at 1:17 PM 11-12-2009_


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: I can't get Megasquirt to work... (TurboNOSGTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TurboNOSGTi* »_How did they get to the system32 screen to DL the firmware? Or is that just you showing me an alternative to your site? i don't have my cable yet so I can't do anything but I wanna know what to do when I get it.


now that you have the code set up in your MT... just wait until you get the cable then plan on flashing the same 029y4 code into your chip.
then you can go back to spitfire and flash in a map set that looks like its close to your setup http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TurboNOSGTi (Jul 19, 2003)

*Re: I can't get Megasquirt to work... (ValveCoverGasket)*

yeah, iguess I'll cross that bridge when I get there. You have been a big help. DIY said my connector should be here latest monday.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: I can't get Megasquirt to work... (TurboNOSGTi)*

anytime http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TurboNOSGTi (Jul 19, 2003)

*Re: I can't get Megasquirt to work... (ValveCoverGasket)*

So, today I got my 2.0 to RS232 serial adapter and used hyperterm to get the echo and I have an echo so now I need to put the 029y4 code into the MS. I noticed my oil cooler line is rusted through so it won't be going very far until I get another.


----------



## TurboNOSGTi (Jul 19, 2003)

*Re: I can't get Megasquirt to work... (TurboNOSGTi)*

I read your README file and installing the code is very easy...


----------



## TurboNOSGTi (Jul 19, 2003)

*Re: I can't get Megasquirt to work... (TurboNOSGTi)*

I have a few questions. 
I was reading that the battery has to be electrically clean to burn the chip. I have a current draw I tracked to my fan or wiring but haven't found it. Havev you had problems with burning the chip with a charger on the battery?
Is there are momentary switch I can wire into the board for the boot jumper that I can install on the outside of the case so I can just press a button instead of opening the case and jumping with a paper clip?
Can my MAP vac line be spliced into my boost gauge or does it need it's own vac source?


----------



## -RalleyTuned- (Nov 17, 2008)

*Re: I can't get Megasquirt to work... (TurboNOSGTi)*

Ved may have experiance with the first one, in my experiance as long as it has juice enough to power up the board long enough to stay on you are fine, the batt charger should have no ill effects either.
no switch, gotta pop the cover. but once you do it now and get it all setup and running you won't ever need to do it again so i wouldn't stress over it that much
yes the vac. line can split off, but i try to find other areas to get vac. signal to other things so there is no way the ECU will get a weird reading. but on the same, having it split off to a boost gauge or similar won't hurt anything.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: I can't get Megasquirt to work... (-RalleyTuned-)*

ive had no problem flashing them with chargers. just as long as it has more than ~8v when you go to try to hook up/flash it.
like brendon said, just pop the top off and short it for the boot jumper, and the ecu map line is usually best left seperate


----------



## TurboNOSGTi (Jul 19, 2003)

*Re: I can't get Megasquirt to work... (ValveCoverGasket)*

Sweet! So, I did the jumper and everything loaded and at the end it said you must still have the boot jumpmer in or MS didn't load properly. I still had the boot jumper in so I figure that's why that message came up? 
The car can't start right now due to bad oil cooler line but how do make sure everything checks out internally with the MS? Is there a checklist you go through to make sure things like the TPS respond and you get temp readings from your sensors etc...


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: I can't get Megasquirt to work... (TurboNOSGTi)*

after its done flashing, you power down, and then pull the jumper. then power it back up and you should be in business again.
pre check i always do on the stim board, but you can just power it on, connect, and make sure all the sensors are reading normal values, and cycle the TPS and stuff


----------



## TurboNOSGTi (Jul 19, 2003)

*Re: I can't get Megasquirt to work... (ValveCoverGasket)*

I think I may have pulled the jumper after that prompt telling me the jumper might still be in and I didn't power down... when i got to MT I don't have a tps value on my screen and all the guages are red


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: I can't get Megasquirt to work... (TurboNOSGTi)*

flash it again... follow the on screen directions


----------



## TurboNOSGTi (Jul 19, 2003)

*Re: I can't get Megasquirt to work... (ValveCoverGasket)*

Haha! thanks...







I didn't ever see a prompt to remove the jumper and power down. Is there a certain time to do it or is that when the 1700 comes up?


_Modified by TurboNOSGTi at 12:59 PM 11-17-2009_


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: I can't get Megasquirt to work... (TurboNOSGTi)*

leave everything alone until after its done loading all of the lines. then power down, then remove the jumper. then power back up and you should be good to go


----------



## TurboNOSGTi (Jul 19, 2003)

*Re: I can't get Megasquirt to work... (ValveCoverGasket)*

Success!! Everything reads I am in debt to you both! When you're in Portland I don't drink but I owe you guys beers! Now to tune! Do either of you have a map to get me started?


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

what motor you got?


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: I can't get Megasquirt to work... (TurboNOSGTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TurboNOSGTi* »_Success!! Everything reads I am in debt to you both! When you're in Portland I don't drink but I owe you guys beers! Now to tune! Do either of you have a map to get me started? 


head over to spitfireefi.com and hit the downloads section.
ive got a few posted there to get you on your way


----------



## TurboNOSGTi (Jul 19, 2003)

*Re: I can't get Megasquirt to work... (ValveCoverGasket)*

I have a MC2 5 cylinder turbo, with 33lb bosch injectors and it's mostly stock. 
Can you turn the FP above the 40 something operationg pressure for MS? I was hoping to bump up to 4 bar and hopefully squeeze a bit more from my injectors.


----------



## TurboNOSGTi (Jul 19, 2003)

*Re: I can't get Megasquirt to work... (TurboNOSGTi)*

everything on spitfire is for a 4 cyinder tho


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: I can't get Megasquirt to work... (TurboNOSGTi)*

id try to load up one of the 16vT maps... that will at least give you the general shape for the fuel and spark maps required for a turbo car. then tune from there.
ms doesnt care about the fuel pressure, but be aware that once youve gone through and tuned the car at a given pressure, if you want to change it again, it will need to be retuned


----------



## TurboNOSGTi (Jul 19, 2003)

*Re: I can't get Megasquirt to work... (ValveCoverGasket)*

so are the maps different than the constants or would I just change the number of cylinders to 5?


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: I can't get Megasquirt to work... (TurboNOSGTi)*

the maps posted there are literally just the fuel and spark maps. that would be what i would dump into your ecu to get you started...
then the engine constants (cylinders, number of injectors, injections per cycle, injector size, etc) are all still up to you to configure


----------



## TurboNOSGTi (Jul 19, 2003)

*Re: I can't get Megasquirt to work... (ValveCoverGasket)*

ahhhh, got ya! This gets easier as you get farther. So many people have said MS is too hard but if you do a lot fo reading, be patient and get a little help it's not too bad. 
How do I get the fuel map in the the ecu


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: I can't get Megasquirt to work... (TurboNOSGTi)*

you right click on the maps posted online, and save as whatever.vex
then open the fuel map, hit file, table import, and import the file you saved.
do the same thing for spark


----------



## TurboNOSGTi (Jul 19, 2003)

*Re: I can't get Megasquirt to work... (ValveCoverGasket)*

I'm just doing fuel so just get the fuel map correct?
I have been told MS can't do seq firing for 5 cylinder or it's really hard? 
034 seems to have it down but they don't use MS.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: I can't get Megasquirt to work... (TurboNOSGTi)*

you cant do sequential yet anyway... until ms3.
and yeah just download the fuel map only if thats the case


----------



## TurboNOSGTi (Jul 19, 2003)

*Re: I can't get Megasquirt to work... (ValveCoverGasket)*

I can only save as a html file it won't do .vex... I right click on fuel map and it only gives me the option of save target and same if I open the fuel map.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

type the name in quotes (e.g. "fuel_map.vex" ) and it will save it with the vex extension


----------



## TurboNOSGTi (Jul 19, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

then do I open megatune and then import? if I try to open the file it won't work


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

yes, open megatune, open the table, then import, then burn


----------



## TurboNOSGTi (Jul 19, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

I'll have to look around. Is it VE table?


----------



## TJ.16v (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

this thread makes me like the vortex. good dudes in here


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

depends on which file you downloaded, you need one for VE and one for AFR


----------



## TurboNOSGTi (Jul 19, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (TJ.16v)*

Yes, I have had mostly good experiences with vortex. These guys are top notch and I appreciate their help. I have read some tutorials but the wording isn't very exact or so exact they say things I don't understand. The instructions on the spitfireefi.com site are easy to follow and very straight forward. I was less confused after I read thier site over. I had been reading nothing but MS documents for about 3 weeks so that may have helped my epiphany on spitfire.


----------



## TurboNOSGTi (Jul 19, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (TurboNOSGTi)*

I DL 16v1,9LT-T3T4(fuel).vex. I have software version 029y4 for my AFR my WB doesn't take care of that? 


_Modified by TurboNOSGTi at 10:29 PM 11-17-2009_


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

sorry, I always forget the MS1 processor only uses one map, yes, it is the VE map/table.
a MS2 processor would let you have a 2nd table to set target AFR values.


----------



## TurboNOSGTi (Jul 19, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

oh so MS2 has kind of a predetermined value that you set for AFR? Is that so if there is an o2 failure it has something to run off of? I am new to tuning but know a lot about stock motronic function so I base everything off of how motronic works.


_Modified by TurboNOSGTi at 10:22 AM 11-18-2009_


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_sorry, I always forget the MS1 processor only uses one map, yes, it is the VE map/table.
a MS2 processor would let you have a 2nd table to set target AFR values.

ms1 lets you set AFR targets as well, but in both cases it only matters if youve got closed loop on


----------



## TurboNOSGTi (Jul 19, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (ValveCoverGasket)*

don't I want closed loop since I have a LC-1?


----------



## -RalleyTuned- (Nov 17, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (TurboNOSGTi)*

closed loop only after you have it tuned and running well and have a really good AFR table setup http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif otherwise when you are tuning you wont be seeing the actual AFR ratio, but instead the corrected one, so you want to tune, then enable the closed loop http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TurboNOSGTi (Jul 19, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (-RalleyTuned-)*

ahhh, that makes sense. Looks like I still have a lot to learn. How do you find these little quirks is there a page on megamanual or is it just trial and error and going crazy trying to figure out why somethings appening?


----------



## -RalleyTuned- (Nov 17, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (TurboNOSGTi)*

i have learned 90% of this through trial and error since my first install nearly 5 years ago







it takes a while to learn the ins and outs, but it really is a simple system to use. Learning how to tune is pretty much the most difficult thing you will come across, especially since you do it wrong and the motor goes boom!


----------



## TurboNOSGTi (Jul 19, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (-RalleyTuned-)*

Yeah boom I want to avoid.








When I leave MT I always save correct? I saved the file as todays date in my cars folder.
In code base and output functions as long as all the top ignition settings are set to off the ABCDEF stuff on the bottom doesn't matter correct?
My LC-1 light blinks fast with the key on for 10 seconds next I have the key off for 10 seconds and hook up the sensor. I wait 2 mins and no light... I have tried it 3 times now and nothing. I installed the software before I did the calibration and i can't communicate with the LC-1. I am using the DIY serial connector I bought last week. I have a battery charger set up but it seems to be powring everything just fine. I checked the blinking codes but it blinks with no order or 2 second pauses... I may just have low voltage. Does the LC-1 program I installed in my computer need to program the LC-1 itself first?



_Modified by TurboNOSGTi at 6:22 PM 11-18-2009_


----------



## -RalleyTuned- (Nov 17, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (TurboNOSGTi)*

you will need to setup the MT files for the LC-1 in the megatune configurator


----------



## TurboNOSGTi (Jul 19, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (-RalleyTuned-)*

before I do anything else? settings.ini, lambda, and choose LC-1?


----------



## -RalleyTuned- (Nov 17, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (TurboNOSGTi)*

there will be an option for LC-1 Default, that is the one you wanna use. and make sure you have the right wire hooked up too, i believe its the 2nd one that is for the ecu


----------



## TurboNOSGTi (Jul 19, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (-RalleyTuned-)*

I hooked up the brown wire to the MS like the instructions said the yellow wire is routed into the car for a gauge when I get one the rest of the wires are ground or power.


----------



## TurboNOSGTi (Jul 19, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (TurboNOSGTi)*

Ok, so I changed the settings in my cars folder so I am using LC-1 default. My LC-1 LED still flashes without any pauses and in weird intervals. I can get logworks to see that I am using COM4 and it's a USB to serial adapter but it still tells me there's a connection error. I have tried the calibration numerous times with no change. There isn't anything about hooking up to the LC-1 and then installing the software from the disk is that what I was suppose to do?


----------



## MEISTER (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (TurboNOSGTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TurboNOSGTi* »_Ok, so I changed the settings in my cars folder so I am using LC-1 default. My LC-1 LED still flashes without any pauses and in weird intervals. I can get logworks to see that I am using COM4 and it's a USB to serial adapter but it still tells me there's a connection error. I have tried the calibration numerous times with no change. There isn't anything about hooking up to the LC-1 and then installing the software from the disk is that what I was suppose to do?

You think there is a buffer problem. I know from personal experiance that those USB to Serial adapters have issues with buffering.


----------



## TurboNOSGTi (Jul 19, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (MEISTER)*

I was told by innovate that I have low battery voltage. that would make sense since I need to be on a battery charger. I'm gonna have to get the car running and then get the LC-1 working.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (TurboNOSGTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TurboNOSGTi* »_I was told by innovate that I have low battery voltage. that would make sense since I need to be on a battery charger. I'm gonna have to get the car running and then get the LC-1 working.

thatll start to cause you some random issues with ms as well, as the battery voltage drops... definitely get a charger on there before you dive in too much further


----------



## TurboNOSGTi (Jul 19, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (ValveCoverGasket)*

OK, so I am on a charger and I get no blinking light from my LC-1 with the key on. I have 12.67v at the switched power for the LC-1. I do however get 1.7 ohms at the engine ground key at the relay board and .2 key off... All my grounds go to the same engine ground lug. MS functions normally and all the sensors using the same ground seem to be functinoing properly. 
Can I start the car without the LC-1?
With a 5 cylinder should I squirt 5 times simultaneously or once?


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (TurboNOSGTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TurboNOSGTi* »_
Can I start the car without the LC-1?
With a 5 cylinder should I squirt 5 times simultaneously or once?

you sure can.
knowing that theres only 2 injectors drivers... i would fire them all at once.


----------



## TurboNOSGTi (Jul 19, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (ValveCoverGasket)*

Does MS do something to the ground circuit to increase resistance? Why does my resistance increase with key on?


----------



## -RalleyTuned- (Nov 17, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (TurboNOSGTi)*

nope ms doesnt change anything unless you did something funky with the board, sounds more like you have a grounding issue. try and pull each ground off one at a time and keep testing em and see which one may be causing your issue


----------



## TurboNOSGTi (Jul 19, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (-RalleyTuned-)*

I think I am going to use a VR engine ground bracket. So I can put multiple ground on 1 lug without stacking like 7 grounds.


----------



## BlkMk3 (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (TurboNOSGTi)*

good idea


----------



## TurboNOSGTi (Jul 19, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (BlkMk3)*

So, I have everything set up and it won't start... I have double checked my constants and they look good. The only thing that looks strange is no RPM signal while cranking. I have MS spliced into my tach signal from mt distributor. I took my distributer out and forgot to mark the location it goes back in coud that cause it to not see the RPM? I am pretty sure I installe the dist right. I am going to check for spark from the Audi ECU in a min.


----------



## TurboNOSGTi (Jul 19, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (TurboNOSGTi)*

Ok, so it helps to plug your dist in... It still doesn't start and my RPM gauge barely jumps but the MS ecu LED's blink while cranking.


_Modified by TurboNOSGTi at 4:32 PM 12-21-2009_


----------



## TurboNOSGTi (Jul 19, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (TurboNOSGTi)*

Anybody iwth any ideas? I checked the coil nad i am getting no spark but maybe because I have no RPM signal? Any CIS to MS people out there?


----------



## entrojetta (Jun 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (TurboNOSGTi)*

I'm not familiar with that particular application - do the 5cyl run with a knockbox or without?
I'm guessing you are getting your tach signal to the megasquirt by running a wire from the negative side of your ignition coil to the tach input on the megasquirt. If this is true then it is highly unlikely that the MS is contributing to your no spark condition. If you aren't running with a knockbox i'd guess the parts of your ignition system that could be at fault are either hall sensor in dizzy, the ECM or your ignition coil ( or any wiring/connections in between)
(I am a CIS to MS person http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif )
edit: something just came to mind. to eliminate any possiblity of some old unused stuff in your fusebox getting in the way i would suggest running keyed power through a on/off switch to the + side of the coil. That way you know you are gettin power there all the time



_Modified by entrojetta at 8:04 PM 12-28-2009_


----------



## TurboNOSGTi (Jul 19, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (entrojetta)*

5k's don't use a knock box but do have a knock sensor. 
I was getting my signal from the hall sender and it was making the LED on the MS flash like it was firing but I was told that was the wrong place for the tach signal so I moved it to the coil.
Now with my tach signal hooked up to the coil signal wire I get no RPM still, now the LED won't flash on the MS, and magically my MS file I loaded that use to let me see everything working properly ie MAP, ECT etc... has vanished into thin air... 
Rally Tuned if you are still watching this post I sure could use your help if you're coming to Portland anytime soon. I am willing to pay I really need this car runing.


----------



## entrojetta (Jun 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (TurboNOSGTi)*

i'm a bit confused. If you had your MS tach signal coming from the Hall Sender what is running your ignition system? What is your hall sender hooked up to now? If you have a knock sensor but no "knock box" then what is your knock sensor hooked up to? Forgive my ignorance but i'm not familiar with the audi platform.
As long as your ignition system is hooked up properly and your MS tach signal is wired to the negative side of the coil you should see the RPM on your megasquirt.
It sounds to me that you have somehow disabled your stock ignition system. Forget that the megasquirt is even there and troubleshoot the car as if you simply have a "no spark" situation.
(if i get some time i'll try and look through some audi wiring diagrams and see how it is hooked up stock)


----------



## TurboNOSGTi (Jul 19, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (entrojetta)*

As it's hooked up right now there's no reason I shouldn't get spark. I am running fuel only and my hall sender is hooked back up to the Audi ECM. The knock sensor is hooked up to the ECM also no knock box inbetween.


----------



## entrojetta (Jun 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (TurboNOSGTi)*

The hall sender input circuit and the ignition coil input circuit are different on MS v3.0 to quote the megamanual
"The Hall circuit can be built two ways - for a digital signal such as a Hall sensor or optical sensor (step 50.a.) or for a coil negative terminal (50.b.). these are the same circuit, but different components."
it seems to me this could be a reason for your megasquirt to not see RPM when you ARE sparking. have you done a proper check for spark?
(just to clarify in VW terminology what you are describing as your ECM would qualify as a "knock box" )



_Modified by entrojetta at 9:57 PM 1-3-2010_


----------



## TurboNOSGTi (Jul 19, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (entrojetta)*

I am running v2.2 I guess I miss read step 50... I will read it over again.


----------



## TurboNOSGTi (Jul 19, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (TurboNOSGTi)*

Wow I totally misread that part about ignition. I never jumpered xg1 to xg2... I'm sure that's why I get no RPM signal...


----------



## entrojetta (Jun 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (TurboNOSGTi)*

well lemme know if that works for ya http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TurboNOSGTi (Jul 19, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (entrojetta)*

Yeah, that didn't work either. HAHA! I ran codes and got a new code dist alignment out... I never got this code before...


_Modified by TurboNOSGTi at 3:10 PM 1-6-2010_


----------



## entrojetta (Jun 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (TurboNOSGTi)*

This problem has left the realm of megasquirt and moved to the realm of hacked up audi ECM harnesses. check and double check your audi ECM wiring.


----------



## TurboNOSGTi (Jul 19, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (entrojetta)*

My ECM wiring is fine. I have only spliced into pins 27 and 22. I was getting the LED's on the MS to flash using pin 27.


----------



## entrojetta (Jun 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (TurboNOSGTi)*

not to be a dick....but if your ecm wiring is fine why do you have no spark?


----------



## TurboNOSGTi (Jul 19, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (entrojetta)*

Because my hall sender is bad... it has no voltage variation when the hall sender is sheilded or not.
It's also hard for me to put in a full day and remember what I did 3 weeks later. I snowboard for a living so I am always resting, half hurt, or not here.


_Modified by TurboNOSGTi at 6:18 PM 1-21-2010_


----------



## TurboNOSGTi (Jul 19, 2003)

Still need help... I still haven't got this car running... I broke my arm 4 months ago and I have been trying to rehab and keep riding so I don't get rusty. I rebuilt the distributor with a new hall sender and am waiting on a battery charger to try to start it. If it won't start is there anybody in the area that can help me out?


----------



## unimogken (Jan 19, 2005)

TurboNOSGTi said:


> is there anybody in the area that can help me out?


Read my signature.


----------



## TurboNOSGTi (Jul 19, 2003)

I live in Portland... Reading the first post would have cleared that up for you. Thanks for the friendly post tho.


----------



## rabidwabbit (Aug 14, 2006)

beg, borrow, or steal some cash, and go buy a back up car.( you can keep it at a friends if you dont have room) http://portland.craigslist.org/mlt/cto/1986860642.html and never again start a project not knowing exactly what you are doing with out one. besides, you can always resale it when you are done, but a back up car that you and your friends have, is priceless.
sounds like an awesome project, and you are getting great help, but the job comes 1st. always have a back up plan.........


----------



## TurboNOSGTi (Jul 19, 2003)

I have 4 other cars including a 90 GTi VR so I have stuff to drive. I just REALLY want to drive this car. I have been working on it for a year now and all the mechanicals are done except the exhaust. I'll post some pix so you can see what we're dealing with. I have read a lot and can learn how to do this but I just really want the car running at this point. It's not a matter of can I do it it's a matter of how long it will take me to figure it out.


----------



## TurboNOSGTi (Jul 19, 2003)

Damn... I haven't been on here in so long... You can't upload pix anymore?


----------



## TurboNOSGTi (Jul 19, 2003)

Here's a link to my motorgeek project page. http://motorgeek.com/viewtopic.php?t=29878


----------



## rabidwabbit (Aug 14, 2006)

hmm, i seem to remember this as your beginning post...:So, I have a 88 5ktq and I can't et MS to connect and I really don't know what I am doing... I spent so much time building everything I left myself no time to get it up and going. I work at timberline on Saturday and this is my only car to get there... Can anybody help me??? I live in Troutdale and I am willing to help you out with gas and a few bucks I don't have much but maybe we can come to some agreement and i have a lot of VR parts.
* notice, the part that states: i work at timberline on saturday and this is my only car to get there....
so, what was this all about then???? seems a little white lie was typed to try and get people to feel bad for you, and help out.........:thumbdown:
and now all of a sudden you have plenty of cars to drive. :sly:


----------



## -RalleyTuned- (Nov 17, 2008)

From your motorgeek post:


TurboNOSGTi said:


> THe MS is up and reads temp and all the other sensors. I am runing MS extra with 029y4 code and it was fairly straight forward to get done with a little help thanks to the guys at spitfireefi.com.


so what exactly is you issue?


----------



## Der Roboter (Mar 9, 2010)

rabidwabbit said:


> hmm, i seem to remember this as your beginning post...:So, I have a 88 5ktq and I can't et MS to connect and I really don't know what I am doing... I spent so much time building everything I left myself no time to get it up and going. I work at timberline on Saturday and this is my only car to get there... Can anybody help me??? I live in Troutdale and I am willing to help you out with gas and a few bucks I don't have much but maybe we can come to some agreement and i have a lot of VR parts.
> * notice, the part that states: i work at timberline on saturday and this is my only car to get there....
> so, what was this all about then???? seems a little white lie was typed to try and get people to feel bad for you, and help out.........:thumbdown:
> and now all of a sudden you have plenty of cars to drive. :sly:


That post is over a year old...he had to buy at least one car to get around since this project still doesn't run. Only problem is he bought another Vw, so he had to get a third car for when the second broke down....but he bought another Vw so he had to buy a fourth for when the third..........you can see where this is going.


----------



## TurboNOSGTi (Jul 19, 2003)

My real issue is I don't have a jim stim so I don't know if the MS ECU even works... It powers up, I can install code, and see all the sensors working... 

My LC-1 will also not calibrate it keeps saying not enough supply voltage or bad ground. The ground is the common ground that is shared by all the MS grounds but not stacked. The power comes directly from the relay board and is soldered to 12v. I have been able to get 12.4v from my previouse 3 chargers (never buy harbor freight chargers unless you like going there every month for a new one.) Does the LC-1 need more than 13v to calibrate or function?


----------



## eggroller (May 25, 2000)

I have moved the thread to the SEM (Standalone Engine Management) forum for visibility. 

I don't get it...from the beginning you lament not buying the JimStim. It appears as if the item is quite readily available and it is already assembled.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

If you can't get local help, buy the Jimstim.

Your LC1 should calibrate on regular battery voltage, you don't need it to be 14+. I would try hooking it up direct off the battery and see if you can get it to work. If not there's probably something wrong with it and you need an RMA from Innovate to get it checked out.

Thread is a bit long, and I'm sure there are more answers you need, I'll read it all and see if I notice anything else.


----------



## TurboNOSGTi (Jul 19, 2003)

eggroller said:


> I have moved the thread to the SEM (Standalone Engine Management) forum for visibility.
> 
> I don't get it...from the beginning you lament not buying the JimStim. It appears as if the item is quite readily available and it is already assembled.


 I didn't think I would need the jim stim because I was told not to buy it by the guy who was suppose to help me get the car running. I know they're available I'm just seeing if there's somebody local with one before I go by one or somebody that can come help me. just stating the obvious makes you look like nothing more than a jerk and now I can't get local help because you moved my post.


----------



## TurboNOSGTi (Jul 19, 2003)

need_a_VR6 said:


> If you can't get local help, buy the Jimstim.
> 
> Your LC1 should calibrate on regular battery voltage, you don't need it to be 14+. I would try hooking it up direct off the battery and see if you can get it to work. If not there's probably something wrong with it and you need an RMA from Innovate to get it checked out.
> 
> Thread is a bit long, and I'm sure there are more answers you need, I'll read it all and see if I notice anything else.


 I think I'm buying a jim stim this week I have just been low on funds. I'm going to call innovative tomorrow and talk to thier help dept. 

Thanks for your help and any ideas or suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## eggroller (May 25, 2000)

TurboNOSGTi said:


> just stating the obvious makes you look like nothing more than a jerk and now I can't get local help because you moved my post.


Opinions vary. I moved this thread because you continue to deal with this issue since 11/11/2009. Thus I moved it to a national forum to get more visibility. If you don't like what I did. Report the thread to a moderator and ask to move it back to the PNW forum. Just trying to help....


----------

